# Προ εκατόν δέκα ετών



## Earion (Nov 16, 2010)

Από τη στήλη της εφημερίδας _Εστία _που ανατρέχει στο αρχείο της:

Τετάρτη 15 Νοεμβρίου 1900

Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ

*Τα δίκαια και τα άδικα*

Ένας τακτικός της _Εστίας _αναγνώστης, όπως υπογράφεται, μας στέλλει επιστολήν εν τη οποία καταγγέλλει ως πληγώνοντας την ελληνικήν γλώσσαν εκείνους που δεν καταδέχονται να γράψουν τας επικεφαλίδας του επιστολικού χάρτου και των φακέλλων στα ελληνικά, αλλά αρέσκονται να τα τυπώνουν με γαλλικά.

Ο επιστολογράφος κακίζει επίσης όσους γράφουν εις συγγενή ή φίλον ή ανταποκριτήν των διαμένοντα εις Τουρκίαν, Βουλγαρίαν, Ρουμανίαν και Αίγυπτον και προτιμούν την γαλλικήν γλώσσαν αντί της ελληνικής επί των φακέλλων.

Και διά μεν το πρώτον είμεθα συμφωνότατοι και ημείς και ευρίσκομεν γελοίαν την ξενομανίαν των καταγγελλομένων. Εξ αυτής όμως δεν πληγώνεται δα και τόσον η ελληνική γλώσσα όσον γελοιοποιούνται οι Έλληνες οι τυπώνοντες γαλλιστί τας επικεφαλίδας των επιστολών των. Ως ξενολάτραι έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν και την γαλλικήν παροιμίαν που λέγει ότι «το γελοίον φονεύει».

Διά το δεύτερον όμως έχομεν να κάμωμεν μίαν παρατήρησιν.

Διά τας χώρας που αναφέρει ο αναγνώστης μας και η διεκπεραίωσις της _Εστίας _ακόμη κάμνει χρήσιν της γαλλικής γλώσσης. Και τούτο διά τον απλούστατον λόγον ότι οι ταχυδρομικοί υπάλληλοι των χωρών εκείνων είνε μεν υποχρεωμένοι να γνωρίζουν την γαλλικήν, όχι όμως και την ελληνικήν.

Δεν πιστεύομεν δε ο αναγνώστης μας να φρονή ότι και αι ελληνικαί εφημερίδες δεν καταδέχονται να γράφουν την ελληνικήν γλώσσαν. Πρέπει όμως να πεισθή ότι έχουν και λόγους αρκετούς διά να μην θέλουν να χάνωνται οι φάκελλοί των και αι επιστολαί των εις τας χώρας που αναφέρει.


Ναι, ρίχνω μια ματιά και στην _Εστία_, μια φορά στο τόσο. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
Όπως ένα φεγγάρι στο πανεπιστήμιο. Περνούσαμε και από τη ΔΑΠ, είχε ωραία κορίτσια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2010)

Earion said:


> [...]Όπως ένα φεγγάρι στο πανεπιστήμιο. Περνούσαμε και από τη ΔΑΠ, είχε ωραία κορίτσια.


 
Εγώ τότε συνάντησα μια ρήγισσα κι από τον πόθο ρίγησα...;)


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2010)

Αδιόρθωτε δαίμονα σαμάνε. Πιάνουν τα μαγικά σου;


----------

